# Gericom Notebook öffnen, irgendwo is noch eine Schreube :/



## Tweezer (27. März 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab hier ein 3 Jahre altes Gericom, beim dem HD und DVD-Rom tot sind. Da ich mit dem Gerät nix mehr anfange wollt ich es öffnen. Ich hab nun schon alle Schrauben raus und auch die Klammen vorne beim Touchpad gelöst. Nur in der Mitte dürfte noch irgendwas halten. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wo sich der Schrauben oder was auch immer verstecken könnte?

Is übrigens ein Gericom Overdoze mit 1,1 Ghz

Tweezer


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. März 2004)

Also ob es bei deinem so ist weiss ich nicht.

Aber bei meinem alten Notebook versteckten sich noch zwei schrauben unter den tasten die ich dann erstmal abfummeln musste.


----------



## fluessig (29. März 2004)

Hast du die Tastatur schon abgenommen? Untersuche mal die Ränder der Tastatur und schau ob da so kleine Plastiknasen rausschauen. Die kannst du dann zurückdrücken. Wenn du alle sanft zurückgeschoben hast, dann kann man die Tastatur abnehmen und darunter weiterschrauben (die darunterliegende Aluplatte geht manchmal etwas streng raus, aber dann kommst du wahrscheinlich an den Slot für deinen Arbeitsspeicher - Modellabhängig).


----------



## BeaTBoxX (6. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Hast du die Tastatur schon abgenommen? Untersuche mal die Ränder der Tastatur und schau ob da so kleine Plastiknasen rausschauen. Die kannst du dann zurückdrücken. Wenn du alle sanft zurückgeschoben hast, dann kann man die Tastatur abnehmen und darunter weiterschrauben (die darunterliegende Aluplatte geht manchmal etwas streng raus, aber dann kommst du wahrscheinlich an den Slot für deinen Arbeitsspeicher - Modellabhängig). *



War bei meinem Overdose2 auch die letzte Schraube.. die ist unter der Tastatur , wie mein Vorredner schon sagte


----------

